# Giant Ore Specimens, Silver, Copper, & Gold



## snowdog20 (Aug 22, 2013)

A friend and I recovered these unique specimens yesterday while we were test panning a bench on a creek straightaway. The pics I am trying to make as clear as possible, it would be great if some of you could help identify other elements in the rocks. If anyone wants to buy one, pm me and we'll make a deal. But keep in mind these are quite big specimens, the coolest ones won't fit in any flat rate boxes unfortunately.


----------



## snowdog20 (Aug 22, 2013)

This one weighs roughly 35 lbs. Gold visible in spots, small amounts of silver and copper ore visible.


----------



## snowdog20 (Aug 22, 2013)

This is one of my favorites...Check my quartz gold pics thread, it has micro pics of this rock


----------



## snowdog20 (Aug 22, 2013)

I'll post more pics tomorrow...


----------



## snowdog20 (Aug 23, 2013)

Here are some more pics...


----------



## chlaurite (Aug 24, 2013)

I hate to sound like a pessimist, but - Has anyone on the forum actually bought from Snowdog20 and felt happy with their purchase?

I collect mineral specimens (primarily tourmalines, but by no means limited to them) for their own merits, not for their potential value in gold - It just seems like this guy has tried a _bit_ too hard to sell questionably PM-containing chunks of quartz and bags of gravel as high-yielding gold ore. Which they _may_ count as! Sincerely curious if he has samples - and admittedly from tailings - that beat most commercial ores by a good factor of 100+ for yield. Hey, I wouldn't mind a nice showpiece of native gold with matrix myself, for my collection!

Snowdog, I sincerely apologize in advance if everyone feels satisfied with your samples... I just have a little alarm bell going off in the back of my head that I wanted to mention. But if legit, it sounds like you have the find of the century that others have already passed over.


----------



## snowdog20 (Aug 24, 2013)

There are quite a few that are happy. Kurt, Art, to name a few. Sounds crazy someone could actually provide useful ore types for less than the cost of a new home, but believe me stranger things have happened in the universe. My suggestion, try a sample or a few lbs. Look at my thread for the quartz gold cons. I'm not salting them. If anything I may crush them a little before they go out. 
As for prospectors here missing clues on obvious good spots it happens more than you know. Where I got the quartz gold everyone would be using their sluices and panning, but during the last winter a friend and I learned from the old-timers that the good gold there in particular is in the rocks. We started crushing and like magic we started recovering a good deal more gold. Also I know the appearance of certain types of ores. I have one rock not pictured yet that has gold, silver, and copper indications. Blue, green, and visible gold. I've seen green gold ore, and red gold ore. Also I know silver can be green. Copper definitely blue. This rock has a large blue section. I'll post a pic today if I get the chance.


----------



## niteliteone (Aug 25, 2013)

chlaurite said:


> I hate to sound like a pessimist, but - Has anyone on the forum actually bought from Snowdog20 and felt happy with their purchase?


Though I am waiting for my crusher to arrive, I have cracked a few larger pieces open and found a fair amount of hidden gold inside.
Without recovering a single gram of gold yet. I feel completely satisfied with my 20lb purchase. It will allow me to make sure I have what I need to start recovering Values when I go prospecting this fall with my son in a proven sweet spot he has found.


----------



## rusty (Aug 25, 2013)

niteliteone said:


> It will allow me to make sure I have what I need to start recovering Values when I go prospecting this fall with my son in a proven sweet spot he has found.



The trouble with those sweet spots in rivers and streams, there one year gone the next.


----------



## artart47 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi friends !
I've been reading some of the discussion concearning Snowdog's rock samples. I purchased a large amount of a mix of small crushed pieces,larger rock and there was some of the soil/dirt mixed in.
As many of you know from my recent posts, I have had my hands full with the new home,and am doing everthing I can to get set up for gold recovery to begin again. I have had little time to experiment with snowdog's materials. I have no crusher so every once in a while, I hand crush some with a iron bar inside a steel tube. I just can't seem to master the panning thing. you guys make it look easy in the videos, but I just haven't stumbled onto the correct technique yet.
Upon first inspection, the soil appeared to have alot of very small gold particals. when panning they stayed on top and I believe they were like a pyrite or something, gold wasen't present ( stanis test ) and no gold would drop (smb ).
In the entire lot there was no metalic gold visible (three very small specks)
Snowdog said in his correspondence with me that the finer you crush it the more gold you will recover. That turned out to be the case. As I fracture the larger rock into smaller pieces, I can never see any visible gold . But as it gets down to a fine powder you can see the gold in the pan. I've been picking some up with that squeeze bottle that comes with the gold pan kit. 
I have about a pound of the twenty something powdered and I'll keep at it When I can put together a post and pics when I get finished with it.
I'm pleased with his product.
Have a question! 
are these small flecks of gold something that solidified with the quartz from a molton state and can I assume that they would continue down in size down to microsopic.
or, has this gold penetrated micro cracks in the quartz at a later time and would one assume there to be some lower limit on their size?

Thanks for any responces!
later! artart47


----------

